# Bad Groomer Wants Me To Remove My Review



## nancie (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I got our 2 year old golden retriever groomed the other day by a mobile dog groomer and we are just appalled with how he came back looking. It was a legit mobile dog grooming business that came around to our flats - a massive modern truck and their websites/Facebook didn't have any bad reviews. But Maximus came back looking chopped and sheared like a sheep (see pics below). The fur under his legs looked completely shaved with clippers like he was cut for an operation, and other parts of the hair were just soo choppy. 

He clearly didn't know what he was doing, and when he dropped Maximus off, he simply took the money and went away quickly (his fees were the standard rate too, not any cheaper to indicate that he was less experienced). 

I was really upset by this so I left a 1 star review on Google Reviews, showing these same pictures. (It was a bad review but not unfair or scathing). And then, because I still felt shocked and appalled, I messaged him on Facebook, telling him that I was really upset by how unprofessional it was, and also forwarded him the pictures. 

His only response was 'Hi, send me your account number and sort code and I will refund.' Obviously I thought that was a bit abrupt, he did not even apologise, but I sent my details because I do feel I deserve the refund. 

Then he messaged 'I've sent the refund. Can I ask you to consider removing your review from google.' And that was it. Again, no apology or anything.

So, I am happy to receive the refund obviously but I am not sure what to do... I don't necessarily want to hurt someone's business, and I appreciate his swift response, but I am actually worried that others will experience this too. I really feel that he is not equipped to groom people's dogs and to remove a genuine review would be hiding that fact.. probably why I even fell into the same trap as well.. 

Lockdown has just started again here in Scotland and I do feel bad for small businesses.. what should I do? Should I let it go and remove the review, or do you think Maximus' cut was bad enough that I should leave it for other people to see?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If your review was honest, leave it up.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I would consider amending my review to add the part about swift response and refunding.
Jules


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree - whoever groomed your dog had NO idea how to groom them (I'm not even sure that's a reasonable "pet" grooming... I think the average pet OWNER could have done a better job). So... I'm with the others. If it's an honest review, I'd let it stand. At most, I might give back one more star and update to say that at least he was responsive and refunded your money (though given the abrupt, non-apologetic response, I'm not sure I'd even give him THAT courtesy). I too hate to damage anyone's business, but if that's the best he can do on a common breed, maybe he needs to look for a different line of work anyway....


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

And this is why I am afraid to have my dogs groomed. I do a half decent job myself but wish I trusted someone.

I would update the review to show that they refunded my money but I would not change the review of the actual grooming. It may save someone else. They obviously have no idea how to groom a Golden.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I would ammend it but not remove it.

My old groomer who did my last dog is no longer taking larger dogs. She said if I was desperate she would but preferred not to.
She did tell me I was more than capable of trimming her feet and getting a clipper to do paw pads. Besides that she said to work with her as a pup and she would be a wash and brush dog. 
Maybe she she is older I will get a groomer to do her once or twice just to see how she would look in full glory, but for now, she let's me do her paws, nails, ears and stuff


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

nancie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got our 2 year old golden retriever groomed the other day by a mobile dog groomer and we are just appalled with how he came back looking. It was a legit mobile dog grooming business that came around to our flats - a massive modern truck and their websites/Facebook didn't have any bad reviews. But Maximus came back looking chopped and sheared like a sheep (see pics below). The fur under his legs looked completely shaved with clippers like he was cut for an operation, and other parts of the hair were just soo choppy.
> 
> ...


Hi fellow Brit here. 
just wanted to say I feel really sorry for you and maximums, that is very poor grooming. Shaving the backs of his legs like that😣
I would leave the review up there to hopefully save someone else’s Golden. But agree with others comments about amending review to say you were given a swift refund.
Last thing. I got my boy groomed shortly after we adopted him from one of the Golden Clubs rescue volunteers. She’s a golden breeder, shower and judge. So she does the most wonderful Golden grooming. If you want to find a good groomer try contacting your regions Golden Retriever Club and ask them if they can suggest any groomers who specialise in Goldens. Or Golden Breeders/judges/showers who also do grooming on the side.


----------



## Blu1004 (Jul 23, 2020)

He is not buying your bad review about his service with refund. I would not remove the review, but update that you received the refund.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Wow- I would die if someone did that to my dog. I'd leave the review up, but note the deserved refund and also say he did not apologize.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

So. It didn't cost you anything to have your dog look a mess? And for this you're supposed to remove the bad review? I don't think so ..


----------



## nancie (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for your responses everyone. I have checked my bank and actually I haven't received any refund as of yet... it was a bank-to-bank transaction so it should come within a few minutes, but it's been about 10 hours now. So I'm not sure if he just lied to me, which is kind of a sucky thing to do... but I'll see tomorrow. 

You're all right - it is a tough time for businesses right now but it really doesn't seem like he knows what he is doing and that is unfair on people who put their trust in him... I will amend my review, that's IF I actually get a refund..


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Leave it up, otherwise it is a dishonest review which might lead others to have the same bad experience...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd be honest, post photos like you did, and say please don't have your Golden groomed by this mobile groomer. Nobody deserves to have their dog "groomed" in this way. This would really upset me. There's an expectation someone who claims to be a groomer would have some sort of expertise in grooming. I've never been to any grooming school and I can groom my Golden a Hell of a lot better than this. He's charging for his services and should be able to be trusted in the result he delivers. Sorry for your experience.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Bank to bank transfer in the USA take 3 business days usually. In the UK I don't know but you might want to double check if you're not 100% certain on the time frame.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Apparently only one in 29 dissatisfied customers ever complain, so there is another 28 people out there who didn't have enough courage to post an honest review, and could have saved you and your dog from a truly terrible grooming.
It's not only how it looks now, it's bound to affect how the coat grows back and you will be struggling with this for a long time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG, I would not have been happy. Like others have said I would amend the review to say about the refund, but at the end of the day the review was for the work/grooming done and you were not happy with it. 
You have a very handsome boy there, and his coat should soon grow out.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

That is very poor grooming. I would certainly leave the review but add about the refund. I have just had money transferred and it took overnight for it to appear in my bank account. There Sia t least one person grooming in Scotland who shows golden so worth looking to see which area she is in Annef


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Leave the review and photos, it might save another Golden from getting such a severe grooming. This is why I have never had my goldens done by a groomer. Afraid this would happen to their beautiful feathering.


----------



## Clara's Mom (Jul 11, 2020)

nancie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got our 2 year old golden retriever groomed the other day by a mobile dog groomer and we are just appalled with how he came back looking. It was a legit mobile dog grooming business that came around to our flats - a massive modern truck and their websites/Facebook didn't have any bad reviews. But Maximus came back looking chopped and sheared like a sheep (see pics below). The fur under his legs looked completely shaved with clippers like he was cut for an operation, and other parts of the hair were just soo choppy.
> 
> ...


I am a certified dog groomer in the States..... also a Golden Mom. I never recommend shaving or clipping Goldens, however if clients want their feathers and furnishings trimmed up because they live in a wooded area that’s no problem. You definitely should leave your review up! That person should not be attempting to be a groomer, obviously not trained for schooled properly. I am so sorry for you and you’re golden.


----------



## Sammy's Mum (Sep 13, 2014)

nancie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got our 2 year old golden retriever groomed the other day by a mobile dog groomer and we are just appalled with how he came back looking. It was a legit mobile dog grooming business that came around to our flats - a massive modern truck and their websites/Facebook didn't have any bad reviews. But Maximus came back looking chopped and sheared like a sheep (see pics below). The fur under his legs looked completely shaved with clippers like he was cut for an operation, and other parts of the hair were just soo choppy.
> 
> ...





nancie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got our 2 year old golden retriever groomed the other day by a mobile dog groomer and we are just appalled with how he came back looking. It was a legit mobile dog grooming business that came around to our flats - a massive modern truck and their websites/Facebook didn't have any bad reviews. But Maximus came back looking chopped and sheared like a sheep (see pics below). The fur under his legs looked completely shaved with clippers like he was cut for an operation, and other parts of the hair were just soo choppy.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me!? I’d add to the post that you were refunded the cost, but I’d leave the review AND those pictures! Save the next poor dog! I look at it as your civic duty!


----------

